# Ghostly Fingernails



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought I'd share this.
A buddy from work did this for me to match myhalloween scrub-top.









They look better than the pic.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, those are so cute!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

What a nice buddy. My daughter would love those. Cute.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks,
I dig them.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

That is awesome!
I have so many Halloween scrubs that I could do one fingernail for each one! LOL Wouldn't that be fun!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Super cool. How long did that take?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree - super cool.... now just keep them out of the Great Stuff, hot glue, spray paint, and joint compound!!!


----------

